# Our troops in Iraq Donation.



## scr_achy (Apr 12, 2004)

You can PM me if you have any questions. Thanks

For those who wish to create a donation box at there Local Hobby Shop or Place of Business you may download and print out the flyer.
http://www.rcbros.com/forum/support.pdf

Visit the thread here:
http://rcbros.com/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=2847

Updated the first post. Thanks for your support guys and gals! Hope to have my first box out in about 1 week.


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

Great idea, Arcor has been doing this for some time already..


----------



## scr_achy (Apr 12, 2004)

Hoping to have first box our a week from today.. All donations welcome..

Thank you!


----------



## latemodel100 (Feb 19, 2003)

Yeah I started something like this two years ago with the help of JB and ARCOR, called Operation RC's for Troops, finally got home and and now returning back to Iraq for another year..................

Glad to see things like this are still going on............... Thanks to everyone


----------



## scr_achy (Apr 12, 2004)

Awesome deal! We'll getting a pretty good response but just took on another crew of about 20. Everything helps guys!

thanks!


----------



## scr_achy (Apr 12, 2004)

to the top for a good cause!


----------



## scr_achy (Apr 12, 2004)

Here's a list of the troops vehicles, if you have any spare parts you don't need or would like to donate, please let me know.

Vehicle List:
-------------------
2dark impacts
1 twin savage
1 xtm exterminater
2 wheelie king
3 e maxxs
3 e zillas
3 evader st`s
3 evader bx`s
1 b4,
4 t4s
2 vendettas
2 mini t`s
1 micro t
18 t
2 hpi mts
2 xxxts
8 rustlers
6 stampedes


----------



## latemodel100 (Feb 19, 2003)

The RC Pro Series was good to us the last time I was there, they will catch on here in a few just sit back before you know it you will have more parts than your room can handle over there man...........


----------



## scr_achy (Apr 12, 2004)

donations have been very low since the first 2 weeks. Bump for a good cause


----------



## latemodel100 (Feb 19, 2003)

HOw are things going, I am at Tallil Air Base moving to Al Kut soon......


----------

